# Bernett Orlando in Japan TV



## john louis (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 2, 2009)

Cool, we need to see more cubers on TV...
I wish I could see it actually on TV once, that would be a pleasant surprise 

These videos should go in to the Video Gallery though.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 2, 2009)

Stop making huge amounts of threads about yourself.


----------



## Musturd (Jun 2, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Stop making huge amounts of threads about yourself.



Actually don't stop.
Don't listen to this guy, I like seeing videos and information about all cubers.
What's your problem jacob15728?


----------



## john louis (Jun 2, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Stop making huge amounts of threads about yourself.



I posted them all only on request. If you think, it is all useless and not inspiring, then I will have no hesitation in removing them all. 

J.Bernett Orlando


----------



## Anthony (Jun 2, 2009)

john louis said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > Stop making huge amounts of threads about yourself.
> ...



I thought the video was pretty cool. I love to see stuff like this, as do many others on this forum. If "jacob" didn't want to watch it, he didn't have to. I wanted to, I did, I enjoyed it. 

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 2, 2009)

john louis said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > Stop making huge amounts of threads about yourself.
> ...



Please don't. jacob seems to be in a bad mood for some reason
Cool video!


----------



## Musturd (Jun 2, 2009)

john louis said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > Stop making huge amounts of threads about yourself.
> ...



Please keep posting anything and everything you have.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 2, 2009)

Musturd said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > Stop making huge amounts of threads about yourself.
> ...



My "problem" is that I got annoyed when people make several glorifying threads about their own accomplishments per day.


----------



## tim (Jun 2, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Musturd said:
> 
> 
> > jacob15728 said:
> ...



Getting on TV isn't much of an accomplishment .


----------



## (X) (Jun 2, 2009)

Don't stop uploading your videos, it is very interesting and inspiring for new cubers (like myself)

Is that one guys that is always on these japanese shows? He allways does BLD solves..?


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 2, 2009)

I like japanese TV. The way they talk is so funny. =)
Congratz to your silver medal.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 2, 2009)

Cubing needs more media coverage like this.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 3, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Musturd said:
> 
> 
> > jacob15728 said:
> ...



But he's on TV! For CUBING 
If a mod could maybe move all these threads to the video gallery, that would be cool.


----------



## Musturd (Jun 3, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Musturd said:
> 
> 
> > jacob15728 said:
> ...



The "problem" that I was thinking of stems from your being rude.


----------



## keemy (Jun 3, 2009)

Maybe this could be solved if he just posted all this videos in one thread?

I think they are interesting but it is a tad annoying to see a bunch of threads all posted by the same person in a short time frame.


----------



## john louis (Jun 3, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Musturd said:
> 
> 
> > jacob15728 said:
> ...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 3, 2009)

john louis said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > Musturd said:
> ...


----------



## john louis (Jun 3, 2009)

keemy said:


> Maybe this could be solved if he just posted all this videos in one thread?
> 
> I think they are interesting but it is a tad annoying to see a bunch of threads all posted by the same person in a short time frame.



I am really sorry. I have been repeatedly asked to post them some where for some time. I will not do so here after. 

J.Bernett Orlando


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm sorry if I offended anyone. I can tell Bernett is an extremely nice and humble person judging by his posts. Before I had actaully read them, it seemed like he was just posting these videos to show off and rub all of his accomplishments in our faces.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 3, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> I'm sorry if I offended anyone. I can tell Bernett is an extremely nice and humble person judging by his posts. Before I had actaully read them, it seemed like he was just posting these videos to show off and rub all of his accomplishments in our faces.



So you're saying you just read a few of his thread titles, noticed they were all by him, and *assumed* he was showing off without knowing anything about him?

Tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## Gparker (Jun 3, 2009)

Anthony said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry if I offended anyone. I can tell Bernett is an extremely nice and humble person judging by his posts. Before I had actaully read them, it seemed like he was just posting these videos to show off and rub all of his accomplishments in our faces.
> ...



If you ask me, i think he almost has a right to show off. Hes amazing! 5x5 blindfolded, memo 40 digits in a minute, thats what i call bragging rights!


And what Anthony said, totaly agree


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 3, 2009)

I knew who he was, and I knew that he is amazing. But I still firmly believe that nobody has the rights to brag like that. However, now that I know that the videos were requested, I no longer have a "problem". Again, I'm sorry if I offended anyone,


----------



## ManuK (Jun 3, 2009)

Great!!!Bernett, please don't stop posting..If possible, post even more videos


----------

